# Horid brick fireplace! Please help with ideas.



## MBatson (Jan 1, 2011)

I would tear out the small hearth on the floor it is not needed. I would then put down a nice tile over the hearth and surround the fireplace with tile as well. The brick sticking out above the fireplace I would build a mantle there. You will have to make sure it is high enough from the opening to meet fire code. I would sheet rock the rest and add columns on either side of the tile around the fireplace up to the mantle.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you use the fireplace?

If not you can just put drywall over the whole wall and eliminate it.

If you are going to use it, then there are minimal clearances you need to maintain. Here is an example of the clearances, but it's just an example and wouldn't apply unless you live in that county:

http://gov.allconet.org/permits/bul...ical Bulletin Masonry Chimneys Fireplaces.pdf

Another option would be to install a direct vent appliance, like a gas insert or a pellet stove. Then you could strip the brick, and it would probably look nice, although there is probably a reason why it's painted.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm assuming this is a wood burning fireplace with blower. We have a similar set up with the red circles.

I would lose the small hearth (blue Xs), build a mantle. Then tile inside the mantle and the hearth. Drywall the rest. Drywalling immediately around a wood burning fireplace is probably not a good idea and may be against code. You don't want anything flammable near the opening.


----------



## Russellg80 (Feb 7, 2011)

What kind of tile would you use? I've looked online can never find a picture of one like ours. Haven't used fireplace but wife wants to keep and start using it. Had masonry guy look at it. Thought about removing all of hearth,adding a mantle building a smaller hearth under fire place. Putting in sliding glass doors. Sheet rocking the rest and painting. The brick underneath paint is ugly. Chipped everywhere bolts sticking out and then just painted over. Where could I look to get some visual ideas? Thanks for all of your help.



Russell
Sent from my iPad


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Try a tile supply house. They often have pictures of what other customers have done.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I really like this post, turns out real nice.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/fireplace-remodel-ongoing-79075/

Mark


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

It is indeed a circulating fireplace. The remote vents and above the firebox discharge location lead me to believe it is a model called a"Heatform". I believe they are no longer made, but were manufactured by Superior Fireplace Co., which is now a division of the Lennox Corp. There should be manufacturer's ID label just inside the firebox, I believe on the left side. There are small blowers located inside the two lower remote grilles to circulate air through the double walls of the firebox. Other identifying characteristics are a firebox made of very heavy steel(not light sheet metal) with deep corrugations in it. It is actually boiler plate material; peek pehind the brick "grate" with a flashlight and you should be able to see three pipes about 2 1/2" in diameter. These are the discharge tubes from the heat plenum. Check the internet, but I believe Superior had offices in Fullerton, CA and Baltimore, MD. There were some pretty ugly cast aluminum discharge grills made for these units, but it would be sheer luck to find one languishing in a warehouse somewhere. 
Don't know if they are still in business, but I had grills custom made to "deugly" an installation very similar to yours, by a company called Architectural Grille; www.archgrille.com. They have several styles of vanes, finishes, and mounting arrangements available; not cheap $$$$, but first class product.
Be wary of projecting any type of wood mantle above the discharge, as these puppies were meant to be a serious heat producing fireplace.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Jackofall1 said:


> I really like this post, turns out real nice.
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/fireplace-remodel-ongoing-79075/
> 
> Mark


Yes, that did turn out very nice.


----------



## Russellg80 (Feb 7, 2011)

Trouble seeker,

With the blowers not working, and me removing the hearth and vents will it still get hot out of top vent? I am planning on bricking in the opening and then adding the mantle. Talked to a mason guy would cost an arm and leg to get fully functional so taking out part and leaving firebox will be cheapest route. I found a picture of one I kinda like. The tiled in stone around it. I added a pic. Won't be like this but kinda same idea. Where I've cut hearth out to past the vents. Then tile in stone. Then building stone around outer box. Guess I need to get some firewood and see how much heat those vents really put out. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

you could make it fully functional by installing either a gas or wood insert. this would give you safe usage of the space. it will protrude as much as a foot, but this will give you the opportunity to finish around the unit without as much clearance issues. an isert will also have it's own blower and you can cover up the ones that are in the existing structure. 

you could combine this with the excellent job in the other thread that was posted to create a unique and personal look. 

I agree with the others here who advise you to lose the lower hearth, that is nothing more than a toe-breaker.

good luck....

rod


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

If you haven't had the chimney inspected yet, please do so before you build a fire. You don't want to find out the hard way that there is an unsafe condition.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Russellg80 said:


> Trouble seeker,
> 
> With the blowers not working, and me removing the hearth and vents will it still get hot out of top vent? I am planning on bricking in the opening and then adding the mantle. Talked to a mason guy would cost an arm and leg to get fully functional so taking out part and leaving firebox will be cheapest route. I found a picture of one I kinda like. The tiled in stone around it. I added a pic. Won't be like this but kinda same idea. Where I've cut hearth out to past the vents. Then tile in stone. Then building stone around outer box. Guess I need to get some firewood and see how much heat those vents really put out. Thanks for all the help guys.


Yes there will still be some heat, and I would not consider blocking both intake and exhaust vents. Take a few minutes to study this unit . The firebox is actually a complete double walled construction, creating a sealed heat plenum except for the vents, so anytime there is a fire, the air in this plenum is being heated and expanding. If you look up into the throat of the smoke chamber you will see the tubes running from the back of the firebox(actually the wall of the heat plenum) to the front, where you can see them open behind the brick grate work. I am still convinced that my plan was safe, but after several conversations with Superior, three local fireplace installation companies, and a service/maintainence company , no one would stand with me. Understand that any modifications to the unit itself or it's operation as per the factory manuels will absolve your insurane company from any responsibility.I was going to open up the front brickwork and weld closure plates across the tube openings to block the heat from being vented into what was going to become a closed, hidden cavity. After explaining that I could not close off both intake and exhaust vents , and create a sealed chamber full of expanding hot air, the customer was ok with keeping the intake vents, as they were located on the sides, not the front like yours. The final decision to go with a new exhaust grill just came down to a liability issue.


----------



## Russellg80 (Feb 7, 2011)

troubleseeker said:


> Yes there will still be some heat, and I would not consider blocking both intake and exhaust vents. Take a few minutes to study this unit . The firebox is actually a complete double walled construction, creating a sealed heat plenum except for the vents, so anytime there is a fire, the air in this plenum is being heated and expanding. If you look up into the throat of the smoke chamber you will see the tubes running from the back of the firebox(actually the wall of the heat plenum) to the front, where you can see them open behind the brick grate work. I am still convinced that my plan was safe, but after several conversations with Superior, three local fireplace installation companies, and a service/maintainence company , no one would stand with me. Understand that any modifications to the unit itself or it's operation as per the factory manuels will absolve your insurane company from any responsibility.I was going to open up the front brickwork and weld closure plates across the tube openings to block the heat from being vented into what was going to become a closed, hidden cavity. After explaining that I could not close off both intake and exhaust vents , and create a sealed chamber full of expanding hot air, the customer was ok with keeping the intake vents, as they were located on the sides, not the front like yours. The final decision to go with a new exhaust grill just came down to a liability issue.


Taking everything into consideration. Thank you again for your info. This is a pic of a tape outline. Mantle,removing step to hearth,tile in between mantle and fire box. Grill in vent part I saw a picture with a brick/ vented opening in that spot as well. Now where can I find fans for the bottom grates ( vents in hearth). Also maybe new vents there as well. Sheetrock around the back wall maybe even built in book shelf on one side? Put decorative brick or stone on top part of hearth and brick or sheet rock on front part of hearth. Then put glass enclosure on front of firebox. what's the best way to put Sheetrock on brick? Thanks again for all of your help! 


Russell

Sent from my IPad


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Russellg80 said:


> Taking everything into consideration. Thank you again for your info. This is a pic of a tape outline. Mantle,removing step to hearth,tile in between mantle and fire box. Grill in vent part I saw a picture with a brick/ vented opening in that spot as well. Now where can I find fans for the bottom grates ( vents in hearth). Also maybe new vents there as well. Sheetrock around the back wall maybe even built in book shelf on one side? Put decorative brick or stone on top part of hearth and brick or sheet rock on front part of hearth. Then put glass enclosure on front of firebox. what's the best way to put Sheetrock on brick? Thanks again for all of your help!
> 
> 
> Russell
> ...


I would start by contacting Superior Fireplace or the Lennnox Co. These are numbers from several years ago, but give them a try. 
Superior Fireplace, Fullerton CA, ph 714-521-7302
Lennox Corp,503 E. Reelfoot Ave, Union City,TN ...don't have phone #

I think there were about 12-15 models of these Heatform units, and a couple of different fans used, depending on the model. 

I suspect your most likely source is going to be taking one of them to a few electrical supply houses and try to match. They look like the same fans used in some of the basic bathroom heater/vent units. You might just have to swap the mounting bracket if you can find a match, or adapt to the new fan mounts with a few pieces of sheetmetal or aluminum flat bar stock from local hdwr.

AC supply house may be able to get you lower grills from their available no filter return grill catalogue.
If they are not bent up, you could also try soaking them in paint stripper, and then repaint.

I use tile mastic to adhere drywall to brick walls. Spread full coverage on back with a deep notched trowel.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I know a guy that does directional blasting, want his phone number

Mark


----------

